# شهيدات جميلات من أجل المسيح



## terymaria (8 يوليو 2010)

برجاء الانتظار حتى يتم تحميل الصورة لمشاهدة كل الانيميشن
التصميم دة بيوضح شهيدات استشهدن بسبب جمالهن و بسبب هذا الجمال  نلن كثير من العذابات على اسم السيد المسيح كما ان كل نقطة دم تمثل شهيدة من الشهيدات
واسماء الشهيدات كالتالي من اليمين:
1-الشهيدة كاترين
2-الشهيدة يوستينا
3- الشهيدة مارينا
4- الشهيدة لوسيا
5- الشهيدة أجنس


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: شهيدات من أجل جمالهن*

*حلوة جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ
ربنا يباركم موهبتكم.
*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: شهيدات من أجل جمالهن*

*في منتهي الجمال*
*ميرسي ليك*​


----------



## COPTIC_KNIGHT (8 يوليو 2010)

*رد: شهيدات من أجل جمالهن*

*بركة شفعتهم تكون مع شعبنا وبناتنا
اميـــــــــــــــن*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (9 يوليو 2010)

*رد: شهيدات من أجل جمالهن*

*تصميم رائع جداا

شكرا ليك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## terymaria (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: شهيدات من أجل جمالهن*



abotarbo قال:


> *حلوة جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ*
> 
> *ربنا يباركم موهبتكم.*​


 ميرسي كتير لمرورك ربنا يباركك


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: شهيدات من أجل جمالهن*

*ميرسى خالص*
*بركتهم معانا جميعااااا*​


----------



## النهيسى (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: شهيدات من أجل جمالهن*

*
1-الشهيدة كاترين
2-الشهيدة يوستينا
3- الشهيدة مارينا
4- الشهيدة لوسيا
5- الشهيدة أجنس*​
بركه صلاتهم مع الجميع شكراا]​


----------



## أَمَة (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: شهيدات من أجل جمالهن*

نحن نعلم من قصص حياتهن واشتشهادهن على ايدي معذبيهن 
انهن كن جميلات حقا
خَلقا وخُلُقا
ولكن
استشهادهن كان من أجل المسيح 
وليس من أجل جمالاهن
لأنهن رفضن عبادة الأوثان وفضلن الموت على إنكار المسيح.​ 
هذا التوضيح ليس للمسيحيين لأنهم عالمون بهذه الحقيقة​ 
تصميمك جميل جدا يا *terymaria*
الرب يزيد وزناتك
ويستخدم موهبة لتميجد اسمه القدوس​


----------



## terymaria (10 يوليو 2010)

*رد: شهيدات من أجل جمالهن*



abotarbo قال:


> *حلوة جدآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآ*
> 
> *ربنا يباركم موهبتكم.*​


ميرسي كتير ربنا يباركك


----------



## اكليل الشوك (10 يوليو 2010)

_جمييييييييلة جداااااااااا 

ربنا يبارك اعمالك​_


----------



## terymaria (11 يوليو 2010)

*رد: شهيدات من أجل جمالهن*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *في منتهي الجمال*
> 
> *ميرسي ليك*​


 ميرسي كتير ربنا يباركك


----------



## hanysabry (11 يوليو 2010)

تسلم ايدك بركة صلوتهم تكون مع الجميع


----------



## terymaria (12 يوليو 2010)

*رد: شهيدات من أجل جمالهن*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *في منتهي الجمال*
> 
> *ميرسي ليك*​


ميرسي كتير ربنا يباركك


----------



## dodo jojo (24 يوليو 2010)

بجد بجد بجد...انت ر ائع انت هايل...التصميم حلو اووووووى...ومعناه لذيذ...يستحق تقييم


----------



## Rosetta (25 يوليو 2010)

*سلام عليهم 

مرررررسي terymaria​*


----------

